# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9] Problme excution appli sous Citrix

## SandraG

Bonjour,

voici mon problme :
j'ai une application dveloppe en pb9 qui tourne sous TSE sans soucis mais impossible de la lancer sous Citrix.
En effet ds le x2 clic sur l'exe il y a un message "powerbuilder application execution error (R0002) "

Quelqu'un a une piste pour rsoudre ce pb?

Merci d'avance
Sandra

----------


## SandraG

Bonjour,

le problme remonte  la surface et du coup devient urgent  rsoudre.
Je ne connais pas CITRIX et je ne vois pas d'o peut venir le pb   ::mur:: 

Si qq1 peut me donner une piste a serait gnial.
Merci d'avance
Sandra

----------

